# eep! help please.



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

A couple of months ago I founds some really great looking rocks and decided I wanted them for my aquarium. I brought them home and scrubbed them off and put them in. Slowly over time my tank has now turned brown. It's on everything! UGH!!

I have taken out the rocks and scrubbed them again and done many water changes but its still there! 

I just took the rocks out again and have them soaking in a tub with bleach. Hopefully that wasnt a huge mistake cuz its already done!

My question is what do I do now? I have scrubbed everything in the tank and cant see any more brown. I also put some fluval clearmax into my filters. What should I do with the rocks now? Let them soak a few hours? 

Thanks!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I doubt that your rock is the culprit. I would soak it for at least a day or two if it has been bleached.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

K0oKiE said:


> A couple of months ago I founds some really great looking rocks and decided I wanted them for my aquarium. I brought them home and scrubbed them off and put them in. Slowly over time my tank has now turned brown. It's on everything! UGH!!
> 
> I have taken out the rocks and scrubbed them again and done many water changes but its still there!
> 
> ...


was a brown film over your tank like brown algae? Do you have a picture of what you mean by your tank turning brown? the water?


----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it was brown algae. It was all over the glass and on the any rock that was facing the light.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

K0oKiE said:


> I'm pretty sure it was brown algae. It was all over the glass and on the any rock that was facing the light.


Then for sure it was not the rock =) Probably the light


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

gets some bn plecos or an army of ottocinclus and it will dissapear with time i think...


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

How long have you been running the tank? is your tank near a window?


----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

I didnt think it could be the rock but I've had the tank set up for a while and it was fine then I put the rocks in and BAM... algae 

Would bn pleco's or otto's be ok in with africans? Some of them are pretty mean...


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

BNP's are Thick armoured and can handle Africans, I had 4 juvy bnps with 14 -17 mbunas and lake malawaasayaisdiidiiiiii's and they were just fine.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

How long have you been soaking your rocks in bleach? Hopefully not too long. If you want to put your rocks back, let them completely dry out (put them somewhere where they can get direct sun for few hours). This should help to break any bleach "leftovers" into harmless byproduct.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

you can try scrub..and then boil the rock in a old pot...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Take a pic of the rocks and your tank and show us. Without knowing what the rocks are and how your tank is setup, how much lighting there is, it's tough to know. What are the tank parameters? Ammonia, nitrate, nitrite, temp, pH, GH, KH. Have you checked that the Kamloops water source has not changed anything because of the recent rains?


----------

